# Do you overseed by hand or a machine?



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm curious, what's the percentage of TLF users that overseed by hand (i.e. broadcast spreader or literally by hand), or by machine (i.e. a slit seeder).

So I created a quick straw poll to see.

Note that this question is regards into a full overseed project (overseeding the whole lot/front or back yard), not just for patching.

If you overseed by hand but do something like drag a portion of chain link fence over the turf, note that in the comments.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

By hand with a hand held broadcast spreader, and then raked in.

I have a small lawn and this is how I apply seed and granular fertilizer.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

For some reason the strawpoll link was replaced, I've fixed it now.


----------



## phil (Jul 24, 2017)

I'd like to do the poll, but my answer is both! I run a spreader (20k sq feet) but also throw by hand in corners, edges, and when I want to drop heavier in a small bare spot as I push the spreader around.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Voted. Broadcast spreader works best for me. Spreads evenly, easy to cover my 5000 sq ft in no time.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

How do I vote for all three?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I voted broadcast. Sometimes I'll hand seed but that's only for small areas.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I used a slit seeder in the spring, and I just used a broadcast spreader today. I think I like using the broadcast spreader better. Less work, less hassle. Threw it down, fertilized, and then spread peat moss over the bare areas and then gave everything a good soaking.

I rented a slit seeder last time and I think there were some fescue seeds leftover in the hopper from the previous user because the first area I used the machine on now has a bunch of fescue clumps 

Can't wait to see how this grows compared to when I used the slit seeder.


----------

